# Need a Mac mouse that doesn't suck.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, 4 months in, and I've decided that this "Mighty Mouse" sucks.  The trackball on top has ceased to track. I've cleaned it a dozen times and that works for a few hours, but then it just stops responding accurately.  I've stuck my old Logitech mouse in for now so I can scroll again, but is there a good reliable Mac friendly mouse out there?  I like some of the features of the MM, but that track button really blows.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.clubmac.com/clubmac/shop...411&name=Expert+Mouse+7.0+Trackball&mfg=64325


----------

